# 435i Gran Coupe ED, Estoril Blue



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

More to come. but here is my 24 hour compliance shots!


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice color!


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

Die Kinder.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

super cute!

Mazel tov.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

767jetz said:


> Die Kinder.


Red on red.

Congrats! That's a great looking car. I don't know if I have seen any other 4GCs in superman flavor.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Cutting it a bit close on that 24 hour compliance, aren't we? ;-) you're traveling with two little ones though, and I'm traveling with two senior citizens, so your hands are more full!

You were on the same turn table as me. Must be the estoril blue turn table...


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Awesome! Congratulations! Ibid hyperzulu, I haven't seen a 4 GC in that color combo. Looks great!


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Another Superman! Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Very nice! Congrats!!


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

Congrats your car looks great! So do the passengers, or is that your co-pilot?

You guys are getting me pumped for my delivery on Monday!

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## GoldCup (Mar 3, 2015)

Congrats! Nice pictures.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

767jetz said:


> Die Kinder.












So cute and coy!

Great photos and the perfect interior too!

Thanks for the memories:


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

frank325 said:


> Cutting it a bit close on that 24 hour compliance, aren't we? ;-) you're traveling with two little ones though, and I'm traveling with two senior citizens, so your hands are more full!
> 
> You were on the same turn table as me. Must be the estoril blue turn table...


LOL.

Nice meeting you at the Welt. Heading home tomorrow. Almost missed my drop off appointment. I got caught in the worst traffic jam I've ever seen... and I'm from New York City! Took almost an hour to go 5 miles. got to BLG 20 minutes before they closed. Didn't even have time to wash the car. 

Thankfully the woman there didn't mind. Said it was basically so they can inspect for damage. My car wasn't too dirty, but tons of mosquitoes smashed at 100MPH. Looks like they will stay there for the trip to the US.


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

Anyone know the deal with the window sticker? In 2008 they gave us the sticker with the MSRP and all. This time they said they no longer do that. Is it because everything is electronic now? I always liked keeping that stuff in the past. Nice to have a list of all the original equipment.

Anyway, more pics and details about the adventure when I get home. Having 2 young kids in tow certainly makes for a busy trip. Hardly had time to enjoy actually driving the car. I need a vacation from my vacation!


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

767jetz said:


> LOL.
> 
> Nice meeting you at the Welt. Heading home tomorrow. Almost missed my drop off appointment. I got caught in the worst traffic jam I've ever seen... and I'm from New York City! Took almost an hour to go 5 miles. got to BLG 20 minutes before they closed. Didn't even have time to wash the car.
> 
> Thankfully the woman there didn't mind. Said it was basically so they can inspect for damage. My car wasn't too dirty, but tons of mosquitoes smashed at 100MPH. Looks like they will stay there for the trip to the US.


Crap, you're making me nervous. I drop off at 830 Thursday morning and my flight is at 1010. Bad traffic is my biggest fear at the moment. We tried to cancel the last night at hotel uhland and book at a place by the airport to make things less stressful, but they (uhland) weren't having it, even 2 weeks out. Rather than pay for unused rooms for a night, I figured we'd just leave early enough to allow for any unexpected traffic.

I hear you, my windshield is a bug graveyard. Need to wash badly.


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

Last question. In my rush, I left the Euro Nav data in the usb slot. I wonder if it will make it through customs? I don't care about the maps, but it was a cool flash drive. Would like to have kept it. And btw it must be an old database because we ran into many areas where the roads and exits have changed significantly.


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

frank325 said:


> Crap, you're making me nervous. I drop off at 830 Thursday morning and my flight is at 1010. Bad traffic is my biggest fear at the moment. We tried to cancel the last night at hotel uhland and book at a place by the airport to make things less stressful, but they (uhland) weren't having it, even 2 weeks out. Rather than pay for unused rooms for a night, I figured we'd just leave early enough to allow for any unexpected traffic.
> 
> I hear you, my windshield is a bug graveyard. Need to wash badly.


We dropped off in Frankfurt. Wherever you re leave yourself PLENTY of time. The autobahn is efficient,but driving in cities is a nightmare. Long traffic lights, jams, speed cameras, etc. It's not car friendly and gets ugly quick especially during rush hour. Lots of construction zones on the Autobahn too with speed limits at 80or 60 KPH.

I think I'll be getting about 3 or 4 tickets in the mail eventually. Saw several bright flashes driving through inner city streets. A couple were red and a couple yellow. I wonder if that means warning and violation? And I was probably only 3 or 4 KPH over.:dunno:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

767jetz said:


> Last question. In my rush, I left the Euro Nav data in the usb slot. I wonder if it will make it through customs? I don't care about the maps, but it was a cool flash drive. Would like to have kept it. And btw it must be an old database because we ran into many areas where the roads and exits have changed significantly.


They took it from my car, I did the same thing.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Also, I missed your compliance photos! Great car and adorable family! Congrats!


----------

